# EMS Coloring Pages



## Medic9 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have been tasked with putting together a coloring book for the kids when we go to public events. Our budget is limited so ordering hundreds of the pre-made books is out. I have done a search on Google and found a few pages but it would take me weeks to sort through all of the links. ANyone know of a few good sites to get pages to print?

Thanks!
Medic 9


----------



## MMiz (Aug 10, 2008)

Have you seen:

http://www.acutecare.com/emscoloring.htm
http://www.luhs.org/depts/emsc/emsc_coloring_book.pdf
http://suburbanems.org/sems/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=26&Itemid=27
http://www.littleton.com/fire/pdfs/colorbook.pdf

I hope that helps!


----------



## ulrik (Aug 11, 2008)

howa bout hiring a local artist to do some stuff and then makeing it from that.


----------



## mikie (Aug 11, 2008)

MMiz said:


> Have you seen:
> 
> http://www.acutecare.com/emscoloring.htm
> http://www.luhs.org/depts/emsc/emsc_coloring_book.pdf
> ...



Those are some pretty cool links!  I am kinda tempted to color those myself!


----------



## Medic9 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the great links! I can't wait to start putting the books together for the kids.


----------



## Anomalous (Aug 14, 2008)

V.F.I.S. Insurance Company website has several available for download.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 14, 2008)

http://www.levinechildrenshospital.org/workfiles/English_coloringbook.pdf is another one.  It looks pretty awesome relative to the other links I posted.
Another: http://www.huntersamb.com/images/customer-files//wsk-entirebook.pdf
Ambulance picture: http://www.edupics.com/en-coloring-pictures-pages-photo-ambulance-i6579.html


----------

